# Dagger / Camelot Blood?



## BoneMan (Mar 11, 2012)

On another forum someone mentioned dagger/camelot possible for this monster









Can anyone explain just what makes these bloodlines [the parents, as per neighbour, were ADBA registered but never gave me a pedigree]


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Looks like a bandogg to me. I see alot of flaws. Pretty dog but not correct.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Not correct buy yeah possible dagger or camolot. Dangerzone, all possible, they all have whopper blood so yeah, they are bandogs.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I wouldn't say he's that but Camelot and dagger put off some bigger stuff.. too big for my liking


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Those lines are notorious for high rears. Still unsure why those lines have been so popular especically with the unstable temperments they are also known for. Good weight pull dogs though


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Minus the camolt sorry.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Im also suprised that is an adba dog.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

Rudy4747 said:


> Minus the camolt sorry.


What do you mean. Please elaborate.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry I am posting from my phone at work and it is slow. Ment to say camolot is the only one without whopper blood. They tend to be shorter and wider. I have seen worse rears on some adba dogs.

per


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

904bullys said:


> Im also suprised that is an adba dog.


Im not, ADBA is just another registry.. Better than most but has gone down over the years..

Got yourself a Bandog


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems like the OP will never respond to this thread..but yeah...bandoggie like my bandawg up top said!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

904bullys said:


> Im also suprised that is an adba dog.


In the 80 and early 90' weight pull was really big deal. The big trophy was for the most weight pulled. People mixed mastiff with bulldog to get bigger stronger dogs to get the upper hand. I see allot of people blame the registries and there is couple stories that say members of the ADBA new about the "Whopper" dog but I am not sure. Besides that there is little that a registry ca do about Paper hanging. All I know is in the recent year the ADBA has changed a lot of the competitive weight pull rules to try and cut down on the amount of hanging papers for the competition. Such as making the trophies for body pound 55 and under and 55 and over, both by percentage instead of just witch dog pulls the most, it is most pound for pound. I have seen them take a more active role in the cut back of Bullies and bandogs being registered. has to be hard to do erase 15+ years of dogs.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Examples of Dangerzone camolot mixes.
http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/25482-can-you-tell-me-about-dangerzone-lines.html


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

:goodpost:


Rudy4747 said:


> In the 80 and early 90' weight pull was really big deal. The big trophy was for the most weight pulled. People mixed mastiff with bulldog to get bigger stronger dogs to get the upper hand. I see allot of people blame the registries and there is couple stories that say members of the ADBA new about the "Whopper" dog but I am not sure. Besides that there is little that a registry ca do about Paper hanging. All I know is in the recent year the ADBA has changed a lot of the competitive weight pull rules to try and cut down on the amount of hanging papers for the competition. Such as making the trophies for body pound 55 and under and 55 and over, both by percentage instead of just witch dog pulls the most, it is most pound for pound. I have seen them take a more active role in the cut back of Bullies and bandogs being registered. has to be hard to do erase 15+ years of dogs.


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

If those are the type of dogs the adba are registering than ive lost all hope. The ukc is bad enough. Breaks my heart. So much for preserving the breed


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

904bullys said:


> If those are the type of dogs the adba are registering than ive lost all hope. The ukc is bad enough. Breaks my heart. So much for preserving the breed


That dog isn't adba registered... the guy was screaming that the sire and dam were


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

circlemkennels said:


> That dog isn't adba registered... the guy was screaming that the sire and dam were


It wouldn't surprise me either way, i've seen some shit coming from ADBA the last several years.. No where near as bad as UKC/AKC but its there.

Either way the OP is banned so thats that.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> It wouldn't surprise me either way, i've seen some shit coming from ADBA the last several years.. No where near as bad as UKC/AKC but its there.
> 
> Either way the OP is banned so thats that.


A couple years ago at a GA show they brought in a "dagger" dog that was so big they couldn't weight him in.. they guessed his weight at 150 lbs.. needless to say he never made the first pull.. lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Rudy4747 said:


> Not correct buy yeah possible dagger or camolot. Dangerzone, all possible, they all have whopper blood so yeah, they are bandogs.


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: nuff' said............


----------

